# sprinkler sub



## cda (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok call 911?

http://www.wyzkit.com/

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/safety-kit-sparks-pittsburgh-dispute


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

Distribute the kits and take it as a tax write-off... what a great idea!  (and what a great product)... I can't imagine pulling dead kids out of a house fire.


----------

